# how to dry out a boveda pack?



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes you read it correctly. How can you partially dry out a boveda pack. I live in pa and we have been having humidity in the high 80s the past few days and I would guess a boveda pack comes almost completely charged because all went great the first week but now when I get into my tupperdor to get sticks it only drops down to 68 with a 65% pack and yesterday I noticed it only went down to 69. I think my pack has reached its limits


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I'd toss it in the fridge for a day or two.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking but I didnt want it obsording any odors from the fridge. That was my fear


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Toss it in Tupperware like you're charging it, but add kitty litter.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh they will absorb quite a bit more. See here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...65-how-much-moisture-will-gel-pak-absorb.html for evidence. BUT as you are seeing, I found that as they absorb more, they maintain an increasing RH and become less efficient at absorbing.

The refrigerator would work. Not sure if a few days is enough? but it is certainly dryer. Maybe a hair dryer? Definitely wouldn't microwave as you could with silica. That pouch would blow! Is the area where you have your tupperdor air conditioned?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

It in the basement where it is 68 degrees. Issue is its just so humid. I took a shower when I got home from work and stil have yet to feel dry its that humid in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Well around here I'd just put in in the vacuum chamber and pull 29.5" hg on it for an hour or so but I didn't figure you had a deep vacuum pump at your disposal  Actually, you can bake kitty litter (and probably HF beads) at 250° and that will dry it out like a popcorn fart.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah i know you can do that with the kitty litter and hf beads but im sure you cant microwave or bake a boveda pack lol


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Baking at low temp doesn't sound that crazy really- that's what a dehydrator does, and that's your goal- as long as the temp is low enough it shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## MacBryan (Dec 28, 2013)

If you use air conditioning, just leave the packs out in an air-conditioned room.
The quick (and cheap) method: Put half a pound of salt in an old saucepan and cover with a lid. Heat at a low heat until salt is thoroughly dry. Allow to cool with lid on (plug steam vent hole if present after removing from heat). When cool, pour into smallish Tupperware container, add Boveda pack(s) and seal immediately. Should be good to go after 24 hrs.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

even with the ac on its usually mid 70's rh


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Put it in a container with some dry salt. Salt is hygroscopic and will slowly remove moisture from the air until it gets wet at which it'll maintain a 75% humidity. Alternatively, bake out some KL to get it very dry then put your pack in a container with the KL after it's cooled.


----------

